# Logan Wellbeing



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

Just wondering if anyone could give me an idea of what sort of cost the treatments in the Logan Wellbeing Centre are & if any of you has had any experience? Had my attention drawn to it & am curious.

Thanks!


----------

